# Overwhelmed



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I really want our pups to be well mannered & trained, but am feeling quite intimidated as to how to go about it correctly.

We were very spoiled with our last dog, a terrier, who sadly passed away Thanksgiving week. She was 15. She was given to us many years before & was already house trained. She knew not to run off when outside & she traveled very well. This pic is her & Bailey when we first got him in May. 










I am doing a lot of reading about training but there is soooo much info out there. Makes me almost want to stick my head in the ground & hide. LOL

One step at a time, I know. I think the hardest may be crate training. They sleep with us at night so I need to read up on what the school of thought is on that. 

How long did it take you to have your dog potty trained & doing basic commands?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i would think having two will be much harder to train, idk.
As far as basic commands, my girls are not the brightest, so we go along in life not knowing any and misbehaving. Though Ling Ling just learned how to give her paw, so that’s all she wants to do now, lol.
I did bell train my girls to go potty outside and it took about a week for them to learn. This has worked very well for me and I find there is hardly any room for accidents when they can alert me when they need to go.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

“my girls are not the brightest, so we go along in life not knowing any and misbehaving.” 
This made me chuckle. 😂

So cute Ling Ling loves giving her paw!

I am working on having them potty outside rather than using the pee patch. They both know “go potty” & I set a timer to take them out every 30 mins. I will have the pee patch in the house until they are fully transitioned to going potty outside only. I ordered a potty bell yesterday & hope they get the hang of it quickly.

Bailey knows “sit” & is learning “stay”. 
I just started the sit command yesterday with Pickles.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If my two youngest figured it out in a week, it will be so easy for your two. I wld take them out every hour by bringing them to the door. Let them see you ring the bell each time saying your command. I used ”let’s do pee pe e”Remember not to talk, play etc. outdoors for potty only and big praising when they do it. 
Its practically instinct for them to learn the bell.
I look forward to hearing how they do.


----------

